# eos utility install without CD?



## dlleno (Apr 17, 2018)

hi all I'm out to transfer to a new computer and unfortunately don't have the original CD supplied with my 5d3. am I hosed or is there a way to get the eos utility running on the new puter? last I knew, Canon valued possession of the install CD more than the camera, for validating the rights to install..., o


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 17, 2018)

dlleno said:


> hi all I'm out to transfer to a new computer and unfortunately don't have the original CD supplied with my 5d3. am I hosed or is there a way to get the eos utility running on the new puter? last I knew, Canon valued possession of the install CD more than the camera, for validating the rights to install..., o




no big issues all you need to do is down load the its direct from the canon site.

just need the sn of the 5dmk3 had to do that for my wife's computer no cd/dvd drive.

Joe
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iii?tab=drivers


----------



## dlleno (Apr 17, 2018)

sweet thank you for that. I know there are other ways to skin this cat, but I have grown rather fond of the way eos utility downloads from card reader to local disk


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 17, 2018)

dlleno said:


> sweet thank you for that. I know there are other ways to skin this cat, but I have grown rather fond of the way eos utility downloads from card reader to local disk



your welcome just remember to d/l the full image file not the updater did that first so I been there

Joe


----------

